
Samsung spins off startup making fake windows that generate artificial sunlight - xbmcuser
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/18/21262050/samsung-startup-artificial-window-sunlight-sunnyfive-c-labs
======
xbmcuser
A question for someone in Iceland and other Nordic countries would you guys be
interested in something like this.

